# Play off final - do you want Bristol City to win?



## Geri (May 24, 2008)

Well, the thread title is self-explanatory.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Come On Hull! :d


----------



## Serotonin (May 24, 2008)

Definitley, then I can go watch West Ham at Ashton Gate. Its about the only way I could afford to watch them these days.


----------



## Rollem (May 24, 2008)

no way, uh-uh, non


----------



## Maggot (May 24, 2008)

No. My Rovers mates would never speak to me again.

Apparently Hull is the largest city in England which has never had a team in the top division.


----------



## Onket (May 24, 2008)

Hull all the way. Not that it matters, whoever goes up will certainly be relegated again next season, sadly.


----------



## JTG (May 24, 2008)

I think you all know the answer to this


----------



## Isambard (May 24, 2008)

I'd rather rim Margaret Thatcher on Broadmead.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Isambard said:


> I'd rather rim Margaret Thatcher on Broadmead.



Talking of rimming...did you get my munted text last sat night?


----------



## JTG (May 24, 2008)

Isambard said:


> I'd rather rim Margaret Thatcher on Broadmead.





these are my thoughts also


----------



## Relahni (May 24, 2008)

Hull for me.  Although seeing Bristol City get hammered 6-0 every week next season might be good..


----------



## Isambard (May 24, 2008)

No Fizz mate I didn't. I owe you a PM and all but it's all up and down at my end right now.


----------



## JTG (May 24, 2008)

Isambard said:


> it's all up and down at my end right now.


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

I only wanted them to win so that we dont get the drunken pissed off rampage. Id much rather the drunken happy flag waving rampage. It involves less strangers pissing in the garden or shit on the lawn.

Anyway it dont look like they're home yet as the flag are still out over the road.



Goes off to unlock gun cabinet for easy access just in case. . .


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2008)

town was very quiet tonight, just walked through at 2:30 - 3am and there was a distinct lack of bank holiday saturday night rowdiness

oh well


----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I only wanted them to win so that we dont get the drunken pissed off rampage. Id much rather the drunken happy flag waving rampage. It involves less strangers pissing in the garden or shit on the lawn.
> 
> Anyway it dont look like they're home yet as the flag are still out over the road.
> 
> ...



All the city flags are still hanging out of the windows. clinging to the pebble dashed walls, hanging like damp, dirty dish cloths. It was very quiet here except for the eurovision forore.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2008)

No c*ty flages here, saw one in Bemmie yesterday evening which had gone by the time I walked home again

I've already mentioned the "Premiership? You're having a laugh" banner over the M32 elsewhere on Urban. There were others as well, including "Hull 1 c*ty 0" next to "Ha fucking ha"

Mature grown up responses are us over here hem hem


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> I've already mentioned the "Premiership? You're having a laugh" banner over the M32 elsewhere on Urban. There were others as well, including "Hull 1 c*ty 0" next to "Ha fucking ha"



Did you take any pictures?


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2008)

didn't see them myself, but I have it on good authority that they were there!


----------



## Isambard (May 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> It was very quiet here except for the eurovision forore.



L'artcliffe: Douze Points.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 27, 2008)

Isambard said:


> L'artcliffe: Douze Points.



Are you tactically voting here monsieur?


----------

